# Summer feedin



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

*Summer feeding*

I have cut back on how much feed I feed my chickens now that spring has sprung and bugs are out and they free rang. They are laying very well with nice strong shells. They seem to be super excited to see me and get feed but I am not giving them as much. They get our left overs too. Should I still keep feed readily available for them? I just think since they are doing well that I should not change what I am doing. Can anybody give me a reason why that would be bad?

Backyard chicken and beekeeper.
1 Buff Orpington 
1 Austrolorp
1 Polish
1 Cream Legbar
1 Ameraucana black


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I would not cut them off of their regular feed. There are vitamins and nutrients they need in that food to help them stay healthy especially as they get older.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

All of mine are young. So bugs and grass,weeds, and table scrapes are not enough to meet their nutritional needs? Their shells are nice and thick and the yokes are nice and orange. I'm just thinking that if I offer plenty of feed that they won't spend as much time eating the good natural stuff.


----------

